

Code As Craft - alexandros
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/02/code-as-craft.html

======
hga
_YES!_ A VC who gets it.

His self-promotion is much more palatable when he also promotes our efforts
^_^.

Includes references to Etsy and Twitter blogs and several postings (e.g.
"Anatomy Of A Fail Whale", "Making Disqus Faster").

Some good comments as well (ignoring the hate directed at Etsy).

